# Switzerland for one day...



## bradoemba (Jun 18, 2004)

I've been scouring the web for help and getting a bit frustrated. I am flying into Zurich en route to Italy for the bulk of my trip. The family has granted me a day or so to check 'riding the Swiss Apls' off my bucket list. So where?

So many of the trails I find are bike paths and not technical singletrack. Beautiful but no challenge. I'm would love to get some great singletrack with awesome views and lift assist to maximize the day. Prefer not to hire a guide, so something that begins/ends at a village. I'm a XC/trail rider and not interested in the bike parks either.

Here's what I've found:
Zermat - looks great, but touristy, expensive, and hard to get to/a bit out of the way.
Verbier - Also looks great, a bit easier to get to, but also sort of in the wrong direction.
Murren? 

HELP!!!! Ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## Raja (Nov 9, 2005)

A few questions to narrow your focus...

Where are you staying? Zurich?
Are you driving or taking the train?
Do you have your bike or need to rent?
Do you only have 1-day to get to the trailhead, ride, and go back?


----------



## bradoemba (Jun 18, 2004)

Flying into Zurich is the only firm plan so far and likely staying Night 1 in Lucerne. Will drive or train, whichever makes most sense. Hope to spend two nights in the area I ride and rent bike there.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

I've never biked there, but it would be quite a chore to get to and bike Zermatt in one day from Zurich. Maybe Facebook or e-mail these guys:
Backdoor Snowboard, Ski & Bike Shop - Rental - Vermietung Grindelwald -

When I was in Grindewald, they were pretty cool to talk to.


----------



## Raja (Nov 9, 2005)

bradoemba said:


> Flying into Zurich is the only firm plan so far and likely staying Night 1 in Lucerne. Will drive or train, whichever makes most sense. Hope to spend two nights in the area I ride and rent bike there.


From Lucerne, I would probably go to Grindelwald and see if you can get a rental there. The bike shops there should be able to show you a number of routes. Unless you get a guide, it will be very tough to find the best trails. But, I would forget about finding the best quality trail and just enjoy riding in the spectacular area. Grindelwald and the Grosse Scheidegg area are jaw dropping! If you have time go up the Lauterbrunnen valley to Stechelburg. It's just awesome!

If you drive in Switzerland, pay super close attention to the speed limit! It changes constantly and speed cameras are everywhere. You only have a few Km leeway, so you have to be vigilant. I was careful and still got a $250 ticket in the mail for just a few km over the limit. I missed a really slow zone in a city.


----------



## Raja (Nov 9, 2005)

Check out Lee and Sharon's adventure in Grindelwald.
Switzerland 2012 - Unteraegeri and Grindelwald | Sharon and Lee - Just another day


----------



## Raja (Nov 9, 2005)

When you arrive or leave the Zurich airport, remember they have both a Coop and Migros grocery store. The prices are the same as stores in the country, so don't worry about the typical high prices at airports. They have fantastic bread and pastries as well as any grocery items, Lots of chocolate too! Get some food before you leave.


----------



## bradoemba (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks like I'll be staying in Murren for 2 days now, so should have opportunity to find some rides. I did find this shuttled flow trail that I will certainly hit:

https://www.jungfrau.ch/en-gb/winteregg-muerren/gruetsch-trail/





Not exactly sure what trails these guys rode, but I hope to find it!


----------

